# Modern Arnis class



## hapkenkido (Mar 23, 2008)

this is some video of me in arnis class with Bob Quinn teaching me.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice video.  Thanks!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

Very good!  I saw some very good techniques I intend to steal!


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey yall, Today Chip and I worked alot on slanting within the six count. does anyone out there have any drills for slanting? I'm going to post a drill we use in the six count that forces the student to slant.

BQ


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 27, 2008)

todays class on slanting was great and i hate that i can only do one class a week.


----------

